# Serbian cubers



## danerulz (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi. Im Danijel from Serbia and I'm looking for some Serbian/Bosnian cubers, so just reply or something if there are any of u ._.


----------



## luka332 (Mar 2, 2015)

Eeee ima nas jos


----------

